# Hole in the head? (HITH)



## blocky77 (Apr 8, 2011)

OK i noticed these marks on my Oscar recently, and worried, i did a search and all i could come up with was that it was hole in the head..

so I'm after your opinions..


----------



## blocky77 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have seen hole in the head in the later stages never in the early. I'm not to sure. If you really think it is hole in the head clean water and a constant is a must to reverse it. It may take a while but clean clean water is very good. How high are tour nitrates getting between wcs? Try to keep nitrates to a minimum. From the pictures I cant confirm it but cleaner water doesn't hurt.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

what are you feeding?
Clean water and a healthy diet. Plus there is apparently a product to help with HitH, 
see
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=227482

I would hold off on the meds until someone can give a more definitive diagnosis, but, as Flippercon said, clean water doesn't hurt, neither does a healthy diet.


----------



## blocky77 (Apr 8, 2011)

they have a mixed diet of, tetracichlid flakes, earth worms i dig up, frozen brine shrimp and cichlid pellets..


----------



## Jeditwin (Jan 30, 2011)

I fear the same thing with my Oscar, yet I don't know if is HITH, I have also read about sensory spots?

Is this true? Could I just be freaking out and over analyzing the small spots on his head?


----------



## blocky77 (Apr 8, 2011)

yeh i have read that too but i wanted opinions on what i should do to make sure.


----------



## Jeditwin (Jan 30, 2011)

The pictures I have seen don't look like what is going on with my Oscar, so I don't know..... The more I see pictures of Sensory Pits, the more I think thats what is going on...

Hope the same for you... good luck


----------

